

Etsy store rips off artist. Regretsy proves. Etsy twiddles thumbs, drinks tea - Dylanlacey
http://www.regretsy.com/2011/03/21/update-glitterbiscuits/

======
Dylanlacey
And since this is likely to get some downvotes, I will tl;dr:

It's VERY provable that an Etsy seller is stealing material and selling her
own goods. Then taunting the original artist. When hundreds of complaints are
made, Etsy ignores the userbase with a message telling them they're using the
flagging system wrong.

Nothing happens to the thief.

So, ${SocialSite} is ignoring the user base reporting a user abusing another
(The original seller ALSO sells on Etsy), because their FORMS are wrong.

~~~
Chocobean
I'm pretty new around here: why is your post likely to get downvotes?

~~~
Dylanlacey
It would be easy to say that this is "Not of interest to hackers". I found it
an interesting example of what NOT to do with your userbase.

